# New TTS Engine query



## Kmacker (Jul 28, 2015)

Just replaced my 2016 TTS with a new 2020 TTS, with the new engine variant. Obvious difference is the blatant Audi 'fart' is no more? Very subdued, and barely noticeable? Firstly, assuming this is the case for the new TTS? Can new owners confirm this?Also wondering if anyone has info/thoughts on what other differences exist, apart from the slight reduction in bhp, 7-speed box instead of 6 etc. Thanks
Minor 'Cost cutting' changes noticed are the calipers and steering wheel now just show "S" instead of the "TTS" as on older models.


----------



## red_TTS (Jun 27, 2020)

Hi, could you comment on 7 speed vs 6 speed stronic? I have a 6 one and going 120Km/h (74mph) it's at 3k revs, which it's a bit too high for my liking.

Can you notice any fuel consumption improvements, smoothier up/downshifting, etc?

Thanks!


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

No detailed knowledge of the TTS but the loss of pops and farts on the facelift TTRS is supposedly down to the addition of a GPF (gas (ie petrol) particulate filter).

I would imagine this additional bit of emissions bollocks has now reached the TTS too further ruining the driving experience for the sake of a 0.0001% reduction in PM2.5. They'd get far more overall reductions by having the balls to just ban diseasels outright and get off the backs of the responsible of us who are driving 300 or 400bhp petrol cars. Maybe.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

On top of the GPF addition I believe there are also new exhaust noise regs to comply with.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Kmacker said:


> Just replaced my 2016 TTS with a new 2020 TTS, with the new engine variant. Obvious difference is the blatant Audi 'fart' is no more? Very subdued, and barely noticeable? Firstly, assuming this is the case for the new TTS? Can new owners confirm this?Also wondering if anyone has info/thoughts on what other differences exist, apart from the slight reduction in bhp, 7-speed box instead of 6 etc. Thanks
> Minor 'Cost cutting' changes noticed are the calipers and steering wheel now just show "S" instead of the "TTS" as on older models.


If you scan thought this forum there are endless pages of discussion around the updates in the facelifted models. Lots of content on line elsewhere too and youtube has reviews aplenty. Surely you did some homework before buying one :?


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

red_TTS said:


> Hi, could you comment on 7 speed vs 6 speed stronic? I have a 6 one and going 120Km/h (74mph) it's at 3k revs, which it's a bit to high for my liking.
> 
> Can you notice any fuel consumption improvements, smoothier up/downshifting, etc?
> 
> Thanks!


No idea if being 7 speed it's identical to the DQ500 in the RS but if it is, and assuming final drive ratio is the same, it will be at 2000rpm at approx 70mph.


----------



## spidey3 (Aug 13, 2019)

chelspeed said:


> No detailed knowledge of the TTS but the loss of pops and farts on the facelift TTRS is supposedly down to the addition of a GPF (gas (ie petrol) particulate filter).


This is definitely not the case; my US 2019 TTRS doesn't have the "pops and farts", and it does not have a GPF (they aren't required here in the USA yet).

My understanding is that the "pops and farts" were never intentional, just the result of some bugs in the ECU / TTU algorithms, that were fixed in later versions.


----------



## red_TTS (Jun 27, 2020)

powerplay said:


> No idea if being 7 speed it's identical to the DQ500 in the RS but if it is, and assuming final drive ration is the same, it will be at 2000rpm at approx 70mph.


I would love to have that behaviour so that I could cruise with high mpg when doing long journeys as well as having higher comfort in general regarding engine noise.


----------



## iainfrmeastkilbride (Feb 19, 2016)

red_TTS said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> > No idea if being 7 speed it's identical to the DQ500 in the RS but if it is, and assuming final drive ration is the same, it will be at 2000rpm at approx 70mph.
> ...


 Hi Red
I have 45 s line with 7 speed box. I can confirm 2000 rpm at approx 70 mph


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

I don't think pops&fart are caused by any ECU bug, here in Europe all TTS until 18YM do that. on '19 YM onward, the less noise is justified by a stricter noise level limit for homologation



spidey3 said:


> chelspeed said:
> 
> 
> > No detailed knowledge of the TTS but the loss of pops and farts on the facelift TTRS is supposedly down to the addition of a GPF (gas (ie petrol) particulate filter).
> ...


----------



## Emanuel29 (Oct 28, 2019)

> No detailed knowledge of the TTS but the loss of pops and farts on the facelift TTRS is supposedly down to the addition of a GPF (gas (ie petrol) particulate filter).


GPF is not enough to shut down the pops and bangs in your car, might only turn down the volume a little bit.


> This is definitely not the case; my US 2019 TTRS doesn't have the "pops and farts", and it does not have a GPF (they aren't required here in the USA yet).


They've disabled it through the ECU, that's where they're mapped, it's not about the filters at all, if you put a pops and bangs car into Launch Control mode, the pops and bangs are removed automatically.
It is very weird that your car doesn't have any "pops and farts" at all, I have a friend from the USA who owns an Audi TTRS with GPF and still gets both of them, just that they are very silenced compared to a non-GPF car.


> My understanding is that the "pops and farts" were never intentional, just the result of some bugs in the ECU / TTU algorithms, that were fixed in later versions.


Absolutely not.

For the OP: You can try to get your car mapped custom for Pops and Bangs, they will not be loud due to the GPF but someone might be able to remove that? If you're getting your car staged then drop a new cat. or decat. in, they will not be farts anymore but thunder crackles. Bet you don't wanna do that because it avoids warranty, though.


----------



## spidey3 (Aug 13, 2019)

There is definitely no GPF on my 2019 TTRS.


----------



## Emanuel29 (Oct 28, 2019)

spidey3 said:


> There is definitely no GPF on my 2019 TTRS.


Then you definitely have some weird issue. My friends car does have GPF and still pops and bangs. Without GPF you should have even louder pops and bangs. It is a 2019 TTRS, too.


----------



## spidey3 (Aug 13, 2019)

Emanuel29 said:


> spidey3 said:
> 
> 
> > There is definitely no GPF on my 2019 TTRS.
> ...


Nope - nothing wrong. Just how the car is mapped on the newer MYs:
See https://www.audizine.com/forum/showthre ... st13734421.
US MY '19 just doesn't spit un-usable fuel into the cylinders on down shifts the way earlier MYs used to do. And I am 100% certain that there is no GPF installed; I've looked under the car and it looks _exactly_ like this:








Of course, all of this assumes you are running stock (as I am for the moment). If you are running an ECU tune, I know that many of them have re-instated the [IMHO unnecessarily ostentatious] pops and bangs.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Not all markets have a GPF, if you're lucky enough to live in the US (at least from a car-owning perspective :wink: ) then you won't have a GPF and the car is as good as a pre-fl RS.


----------



## Emanuel29 (Oct 28, 2019)

This reminds me of a topic on Ferrarichat forums where they were trying to return their cars because a new ECU update removed the pops and bangs. :lol:


----------



## spidey3 (Aug 13, 2019)

Emanuel29 said:


> This reminds me of a topic on Ferrarichat forums where they were trying to return their cars because a new ECU update removed the pops and bangs. :lol:


I am also reminded of the edge guards on Dodges, meant to just be pre-delivery in-transport protection, but people insist on keeping them on their cars, despite the fact that they (a) mess up the look and (b) mess up the aerodynamics.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

by the way, do you have this exhaust scheme also for TTS? :roll:



spidey3 said:


> Of course, all of this assumes you are running stock (as I am for the moment). If you are running an ECU tune, I know that many of them have re-instated the [IMHO unnecessarily ostentatious] pops and bangs.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

They seem to be able to get a few pops out of the new Puma ST .....








.... even with the manual.


----------



## ChesterUK (Dec 22, 2019)

When was the 7 speed S Tronic box introduced? I may go for a later model and colour change to gain cruise and lower long distance running costs at some point.


----------



## iainfrmeastkilbride (Feb 19, 2016)

ChesterUK said:


> When was the 7 speed S Tronic box introduced? I may go for a later model and colour change to gain cruise and lower long distance running costs at some point.


I think it was 2019 facelift Mk 3.5


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

correct


----------



## ChesterUK (Dec 22, 2019)

iainfrmeastkilbride said:


> ChesterUK said:
> 
> 
> > When was the 7 speed S Tronic box introduced? I may go for a later model and colour change to gain cruise and lower long distance running costs at some point.
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

red_TTS said:


> I have a 6 one and going 120Km/h (74mph) it's at 3k revs, which it's a bit too high for my liking.


It's funny, because I went from a 7 spd auto 370Z and was hesitant to go back to a 6 spd on my TTS. I completely agree, it badly needs the 7th gear for highway. The revs are just wayyy too high at 70+ MPH and the fuel economy suffers as a result.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Thinking back to one of my first ever cars as a teenager, a little 1.1 Ford Fiesta, I think it would barely make it much past 70mph and did so at about 4500rpm in top gear (4th)!


----------



## red_TTS (Jun 27, 2020)

macaddict111 said:


> red_TTS said:
> 
> 
> > I have a 6 one and going 120Km/h (74mph) it's at 3k revs, which it's a bit too high for my liking.
> ...


So you also have a 6 speed box. It seems they introduced the 7 speed one in the facelift.

BTW, how does your TTS compare to your old 370Z?


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

red_TTS said:


> BTW, how does your TTS compare to your old 370Z?


There's really no comparison. TTS is significantly faster, corners much better, gets better gas mileage AND has AWD. DSG is infinitely better/faster than the 7AT in the Z. Engine on TT sounds infinitely better too. Interior is also apples to oranges. Z is decent but definitely not a luxury interior (it's a Nissan and they still make the same old model from 12 years ago) and has zero tech. TT interior is amazingly high tech and a true luxury interior.


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

I should also be fair and say my Z only had two problems at all. My TT has had tons of issues, most fixed under warranty, but still... TT also requires much more maintenance. But worth it!


----------

